# value of a shotgun



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello to all..... First time on this area of Mich. Sportsman, ussually over in the waterfowl section - but anyways.......

I have a shotgun in my safe I want to get rid of because I never shoot it. It is a 12ga. Mossberg 500 pump, 2-3/4" or 3" chamber, 28" modified choke barrel. I won it at a Ducks Unlimited dinner a while back and it has some DU engraving on the left side of the reciever - DU symbol, "Ducks Unlimited", "10/30" is what it says.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Not likely to bring a good price. Lipstick on a pig and all. I doubt the DU logo adds much value, it's still a Mossberg 500. If you find what a Mossberg 500 sells for used in excellent condition, you have an idea on what the gun is worth. What's that? $250 or so?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

This store is selling one for $299. http://www.hyattgunstore.com/mossberg-500-a-ducks-unlimited-12-ga-3-vent-rib-excellent.html


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm with Sib on this one. Nothing wrong with a Mossy 500 but they are working class guns....thought of as tools more or less. Even with the DU engraving it is not exactly a wall queen with a lot of collectable value. You might make the effort to seek out those that collect DU guns but even then it will not command much more than $250-$300. For someone that has little concern for the DU engraving, it's basically a $200-$250 utility pump. Not trying to sound harsh, (heck I'd take one in a raffle!) just trying to be realistic.

There are a couple of threads in the sticky section of this forum that might lead you to some more information about your specific gun.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

I know, I know....... The DU engraving doesn't make it a "collectors item" by any means.... Was just describing the gun as best I could without pics.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

This is what's known in the gun trade as a "dinner gun". In order for it to bring much of a premium over the manufacturer's standard equalivent, the gun must be unfired, and in the original box with all the paperwork.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

$200 tops! Although you find an uneducated buyer.


----------

